# Vocal Range



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

According to Wiki, a soprano's natural range is generally C4 - C6, C4 being middle C. What is C6? In other words is that a range of two octaves? Are they measuring by the fourth C, fifth C, etc.? Thank you.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, that is two octaves.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Yes, that is two octaves.


Thank you, Meaghan. I'd never seen that described before.


----------

